# Trying to get rid of FiOS cable boxes



## SupportGT (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok, new to this forum so please pardon if this has been already answered. 

I have FiOS home DVR and 2 additional HD boxes. I want to get rid of all of them. I was thinking of purchasing TiVo BOLT VOXT and 2 additional mini's. I will get one CableCARD from FiOS. My question is, being that the Bolt i was thinking of getting (1TB) has 4 tuners, does that mean I can watch 3 channels simultaneously on the main Bolt and 2 mini's? If not, is that even possible? Appreciate your help. Thanks


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

SupportGT said:


> Ok, new to this forum so please pardon if this has been already answered.
> 
> I have FiOS home DVR and 2 additional HD boxes. I want to get rid of all of them. I was thinking of purchasing TiVo BOLT VOXT and 2 additional mini's. I will get one CableCARD from FiOS. My question is, being that the Bolt i was thinking of getting (1TB) has 4 tuners, does that mean I can watch 3 channels simultaneously on the main Bolt and 2 mini's? If not, is that even possible? Appreciate your help. Thanks


Made the change about 2 years ago. FiOS had just changed their equipment pricing.

w\With the 4 Tuner Bolt and 2 minis, The Bolt will always have 1 tuner, and each mini in use will use a tuner. so that would leave 1 open to record or use the swap (right arrow) to go between the 2 tuners.

I have 3 mini's, but really only use about 1 at a time, (bedroom, patio, office), only had a problem once when Bolt was recording 3 things and I was watching some sports live, and wife wanted to watch something in bedroom. it was easy to stop the recording (it was a tivo suggestion) so no big deal.


----------



## SupportGT (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. So just for clarification, would it let me watch 3 different channels on each device simultaniously? E.g, On Bolt watch ABC, on 1st mini watch ESPN and on 2nd watch HBO live all at the same time (not previously recorded)? I am more concerned with watching live shows on each device all at once and not so much about recording multiple shows at the same time. Appreciate your response.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes.

It will do that.

-KP


----------



## SupportGT (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks!!! Sending FiOS equipment back tomorrow. Another question, is the programming guide available on all the 3 devices? Or just on Bolt and not on the Mini's?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The Mini's are, in fact, miniature TiVo's...nearly everything but the hard drive...

-KP

(That's a yes...)


----------



## SupportGT (Dec 19, 2017)

One other question, would I need a Cable Card for each box or only Bolt?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

SupportGT said:


> One other question, would I need a Cable Card for each box or only Bolt?


only bolt


----------



## SupportGT (Dec 19, 2017)

Just realized that Mini's don't have Wi-Fi but only ethernet or MoCA. I do not have ethernet going to each of my TV's. How would MoCA work for me? Currently, each FiOS box has a coax cable connected to it. Do I have to buy some device that will connect/convert the coax between all the Mini's and somehow connect them to Bolt?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

SupportGT said:


> Thanks!!! Sending FiOS equipment back tomorrow. Another question, is the programming guide available on all the 3 devices? Or just on Bolt and not on the Mini's?


I would hold off sending everything back until you got everything up and working. That could take a few days.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SupportGT said:


> Just realized that Mini's don't have Wi-Fi but only ethernet or MoCA. I do not have ethernet going to each of my TV's. How would MoCA work for me? Currently, each FiOS box has a coax cable connected to it. Do I have to buy some device that will connect/convert the coax between all the Mini's and somehow connect them to Bolt?


If you're only sending back the FiOS TV equipment, you're keeping their gateway, right? Your FiOS gateway is currently providing the MoCA connection for your FiOS TV gear and the TiVos will be able to connect to it just the same.

'gist: You should be able to connect each TiVo box to the coax and configure each as a MoCA client.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SupportGT said:


> One other question, would I need a Cable Card for each box or only Bolt?


Only the one CableCARD for the BOLT, as the Minis don't have any hardware for tuning a TV signal. The host DVR will tune any requested channel and stream the content, live or recorded, over the home network to the Mini.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

SupportGT said:


> Ok, new to this forum so please pardon if this has been already answered.
> 
> I have FiOS home DVR and 2 additional HD boxes. I want to get rid of all of them. I was thinking of purchasing TiVo BOLT VOXT and 2 additional mini's. I will get one CableCARD from FiOS. My question is, being that the Bolt i was thinking of getting (1TB) has 4 tuners, does that mean I can watch 3 channels simultaneously on the main Bolt and 2 mini's? If not, is that even possible? Appreciate your help. Thanks


The short answer is no. With that model Bolt, you will have a total of 4 tuners to start with but the Bolt DVR will always reserve 1 tuner for itself, if you add 2 minis on live TV, you would only have 1 tuner left for recording at that time. 
This only applies if the minis are using live TV, if using them to watch a recording or using them to stream from some service like Netflix etc., they do not use up a tuner. 
It is a bit confusing because of the above and it is also the reason why some folks go for the "+" versions to gain an additional 2 tuners, or go for 2 of the 4 tuner versions but then you will have to pay for an additional cable card.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SupportGT said:


> My question is, being that the Bolt i was thinking of getting (1TB) has *4 tuners*, does that mean *I can watch 3 channels simultaneously on the main Bolt and 2 mini's?* If not, is that even possible?





fcfc2 said:


> The short answer is no. With that model Bolt, you will have a total of 4 tuners to start with but the Bolt DVR will always reserve 1 tuner for itself, if you add 2 minis on live TV, you would only have 1 tuner left for recording at that time.


Doesn't that mean the short, if qualified answer is "yes"?

Personally, we went your (@fcfc2's) suggested route, 6 tuners, though our primary reason was to minimize the impact of padding recordings. We also added a 4-tuner Roamio OTA (antenna) to record PBS sub-channels not carried by our provider (Comcast) , plus another station Comcast is only broadcasting as SD.


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

fcfc2 said:


> .... or go for 2 of the 4 tuner versions but then you will have to pay for an additional cable card.


And a second Tivo service ???


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a 4 tuner Roamio and 2 Mini's. It's just me and wife, and 2 young kids who don't watch TV without us yet. But we very rarely watch more than 1 "LIVE" TV at once. In fact, the only "LIVE" TV I watch is sports (sometimes) and local news. Everything else is recorded, which works out well as far as Tuners are concerned.

FIOS is possibly different, but I had to get a special "M-card" from my cable provider. The regular cable card wouldn't support more than one device,.

The only thing I'm missing is any of their on demand stuff. Which doesn't bother me, as I never watch pay-per-view, and any streaming stuff I watch thru my Roku's. I have never had good luck with the Tivo apps.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Okiesnipe said:


> And a second Tivo service ???


Sorry I just assume that most folks here either realize that or are smart enough to get a Tivo with lifetime service????


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

SupportGT said:


> Just realized that Mini's don't have Wi-Fi but only ethernet or MoCA. I do not have ethernet going to each of my TV's. How would MoCA work for me? Currently, each FiOS box has a coax cable connected to it. Do I have to buy some device that will connect/convert the coax between all the Mini's and somehow connect them to Bolt?


That's a very common scenario... You leave the FiOS router in place (probably the G1100? Or one of the ActionTec models?) -- and it is the "Ethernet to MoCA bridge" that would allow the TiVo minis to "speak" to the network.

So Verizon has done you a big favor and given you the MoCA bridge already... just gotta plug in the TiVo's and go! Connect the Minis to the coax cable and HDMI to the TV, and you're all set.

Just make sure you setup the Bolt+ fully before tackling the minis... it'll go smoother that way.

Congratulations and welcome! You're going to love it... FiOS + TiVo is an amazing combination... really works beautifully together.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NickTheGreat said:


> The only thing I'm missing is any of their on demand stuff.


Good point, especially if the OP wasn't aware of this difference.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

SupportGT said:


> Ok, new to this forum so please pardon if this has been already answered.
> 
> I have FiOS home DVR and 2 additional HD boxes. I want to get rid of all of them. I was thinking of purchasing TiVo BOLT VOXT and 2 additional mini's. I will get one CableCARD from FiOS. My question is, being that the Bolt i was thinking of getting (1TB) has 4 tuners, does that mean I can watch 3 channels simultaneously on the main Bolt and 2 mini's? If not, is that even possible? Appreciate your help. Thanks


I hate the Verizon's DVR and cable offering but before you dump your FiOS cable boxes take a good hard look and make sure that the Bolt is actually working for you. I am in the same boat but so far the Bolt has made my FiOS DVR look like a state of the art machine. My Bolt has been problematic since day one. Simply accessing the apps caused the device to freeze solid on multiple occasions. It has also locked while attempting to access recorded programs. It even truncated one my recordings by almost and hour. Finally, the "Skip" feature is a joke and it rarely works.

Don't even bother if you need support. The off shore script readers will simply tell you to power cycle the device for ANY and ALL issues. Then if they get stuck, they'll put you on hold then hang up. Also, don't bother posting on the official Tivo forum as no one there ever answers questions and it's riddled with spam posts.

Finally, don't call the corporate office to speak to the escalation group. They will promise a call back but will never deliver.


----------



## Lee Yaccarino (Apr 8, 2018)

SupportGT said:


> Ok, new to this forum so please pardon if this has been already answered.
> 
> I have FiOS home DVR and 2 additional HD boxes. I want to get rid of all of them. I was thinking of purchasing TiVo BOLT VOXT and 2 additional mini's. I will get one CableCARD from FiOS. My question is, being that the Bolt i was thinking of getting (1TB) has 4 tuners, does that mean I can watch 3 channels simultaneously on the main Bolt and 2 mini's? If not, is that even possible? Appreciate your help. Thanks


Hi,
Im new here too. I had some setup issues but I think we have solved them.
1) Bolt set to Ethernet as it has a Coax Cable and Ethernet connected .Its next to the Fios Gig Quantum Router. 
Should I set it to MoCa and ethernet ????
2) 2 minis connected to MoCa. I wasn't sure what setting I should have, Seems to work since I have no ethernet setup to the minis.
3) I do NOT have the filter on router yet. It's in the mail .

Any other tips? or setting adjustments? Sorry for the Hijack 
Lee


----------



## Lee Yaccarino (Apr 8, 2018)

dmurphy said:


> That's a very common scenario... You leave the FiOS router in place (probably the G1100? Or one of the ActionTec models?) -- and it is the "Ethernet to MoCA bridge" that would allow the TiVo minis to "speak" to the network.
> 
> So Verizon has done you a big favor and given you the MoCA bridge already... just gotta plug in the TiVo's and go! Connect the Minis to the coax cable and HDMI to the TV, and you're all set.
> 
> ...


DMurphy , I have the Gig Router and bolt set up to Ethernet and minis Moca. What setting should the Bolt be set too? Ethernet ? or both ?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Lee Yaccarino said:


> Hi,
> Im new here too. I had some setup issues but I think we have solved them.
> 1) Bolt set to Ethernet as it has a Coax Cable and Ethernet connected .Its next to the Fios Gig Quantum Router.
> Should I set it to MoCa and ethernet ????
> ...


Set the Bolt to ethernet. Or you can forego the ethernet cable and do moca. (The quantum router is creating a moca network, so the Bolt can be set up as a moca client just like the Minis.)

The Fios router should not be filtered.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Set the Bolt to ethernet. Or you can forego the ethernet cable and do moca. (The quantum router is creating a moca network, so the Bolt can be set up as a moca client just like the Minis.)
> 
> The Fios router should not be filtered.


I just want to emphasize the same thing - it is important to note here that you ALREADY have a MoCA network set up (or else your Minis could not be working on MoCA), so you do NOT want to set the Bolt to "Both". Either leave it as it is using Ethernet, or REMOVE that Ethernet cable and configure the Bolt as a MoCA client.

If you leave that Ethernet cable connected to the Bolt, it will automatically use Ethernet for the connection.


----------



## Lee Yaccarino (Apr 8, 2018)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Set the Bolt to ethernet. Or you can forego the ethernet cable and do moca. (The quantum router is creating a moca network, so the Bolt can be set up as a moca client just like the Minis.)
> 
> The Fios router should not be filtered.


Thank You!
I'll make sure the Bolt is ethernet only . I will leave Mnis MoCa. I will not use the filter but I thought it was for protecting my data from not leaving my Network?
Otherwise the learning curve for my family is the only issue for now.
Best
Lee


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lee Yaccarino said:


> I will not use the filter but I thought it was for protecting my data from not leaving my Network?


The security aspect of the "PoE" MoCA filter isn't needed on a FiOS setup since the MoCA signals can't progress beyond the ONT, where the coax ends -- unlike a cable provider where the home's MoCA signals could escape onto the provider's coax plant and cross into a neighboring residence.

Some people have used a "PoE" MoCA filter in a FiOS setup, though, when the size or complexity of the home's coax plant warranted the performance benefit of the "PoE" MoCA filter.


----------



## Lee Yaccarino (Apr 8, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> The security aspect of the "PoE" MoCA filter isn't needed on a FiOS setup since the MoCA signals can't progress beyond the ONT, where the coax ends -- unlike a cable provider where the home's MoCA signals could escape onto the provider's coax plant and cross into a neighboring residence.
> 
> Some people have used a "PoE" MoCA filter in a FiOS setup, though, when the size or complexity of the home's coax plant warranted the performance benefit of the "PoE" MoCA filter.


Thank you ! Im working on one last thing. If I hit INFO I get older channel not present one. Im seeing this on 2 Minis. Im pretty sure its from a direct channel entry and not from the guide. I'll search on this issue later. I have other things I need to attend too . 
Thank you all for your time and help.
Best,
Lee


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Lee Yaccarino said:


> Im working on one last thing. If I hit INFO I get older channel not present one. Im seeing this on 2 Minis. Im pretty sure its from a direct channel entry and not from the guide. I'll search on this issue later.


Sounds like you may be running the new Hydra UI. If so, rollback is an option. See here.


----------



## Lee Yaccarino (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi,
Ill take a look. It only happens in a certain manner if coming out of guide. Thanks for everyone's help
Best,
Lee


----------

